# best kids atv



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i am thinking about upgrading my sons atv (he is 7 years old) right now he has a chinease 50cc, and i am getting tired of listening to it rattle itself apart, and the steering is getting downright scary! just wondering if anyone has any input on what the best mini ride is for younger riders. not sure if i want to buy new or used. if i get one new, i will want it to be good enough for him to ride for at least a few years. i like the look of the raptor 90's, and i think they have the most suspetion travel too. any older models that would be worth looking out for?


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

man my 6 year old is riding a 1993 trx 90 my 12 year old just passed it down it has been through hell and back and never any problems


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont know how big he is, or if you'd be comfortable with it, but my lil brother and I grew up on a Kawi Bayou 220. Its relatively small, can be governed down, and you cant kill one. I see them cheap quite often.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

We had the raptor 90 several years ago, it was a sweet little bike but straight axle in the front so hard turns get a little scary. I upgraded him to a 250ex when he was 10, now at 15 he's on a brute.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

My son has the new Raptor 90.He is 10 and loves it.Electric start and CVT drive.And the new Raptor 90 has a-arms up front now,unlike the old ones.
But I do agree,the TRX90 is a tuff little bike.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

my sister rides and trx 90 with a fmf pipe and its a tough quad. i think its a perfect beginer quad with the 4 speed and chain drive. and man is it fast! she tops that thing out a 36 pinned. and it has enough power to pull my 300pd butt around lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 09 raptor 90 that my daughter rides at 10 years old. ITS FOR SALE!!! hit me up if you have any questions. PM me with your phone number and ill send you pics of it.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> I have a 09 raptor 90 that my daughter rides at 10 years old. ITS FOR SALE!!! hit me up if you have any questions. PM me with your phone number and ill send you pics of it.


your a little far from me, but thanks for the offer! i hear all sorts of god stuff about the hondas, but their website says the trx90 only has 2 and a bit inches of travel, do these things ride like rocks? he is not that big of a kid, so im sure a 90cc bike would last him quite a while and still be fun to rip around!


----------



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

My son started out on an Eagle Racing 50cc. We upgraded him last year to a 2009 Suzuki LTZ90. This has been a great bike and does not seem to ride as rough as some of the other 90cc bikes.

Here is a vid of it...


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

the honda 90 doesnt have that much travel but they do have enough and the shocks are soft enough to take everything well. it all depends on how fast your going. at like 10 15 mph is great on the trails. technical parts just take it easy and fields or roads top it out lol. and these jump amazing. my sister races hers and she loves hitting jumps. we are thinking about putting a 300 ex front suspenion on it and a 125 bbk


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

he is a pretty fast little rider, and we have a lot of rocky/bumpy trails around here. it would be sweet if he could test ride a few, see what works best with his weight.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

yea. try the honda its the cheapest of all the mini's and u can find used ones on eaby or craigslist for like 500-1200 bucks. i also like the outlaw 90 and the ds 90


----------

